# VSLL or DishDepot for 921?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

When I talked to DishDepot a few days ago, they seemed to suggest that they will be receiving their 921's "any day now." Unfortunately, I just preordered "only" a couple weeks ago. According to their website, it may take 30-60 days to get it. Now VSLL seem to be getting their units pretty readily. Is it better at this point in time to order from them (despite their no credit card policy)? (BTW, is wire transfer from my bank better than Western Union who's fees are well over $100 for the price of a 921?)


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

PSB1013 said:


> When I talked to DishDepot a few days ago, they seemed to suggest that they will be receiving their 921's "any day now." Unfortunately, I just preordered "only" a couple weeks ago. According to their website, it may take 30-60 days to get it. Now VSLL seem to be getting their units pretty readily. Is it better at this point in time to order from them (despite their no credit card policy)? (BTW, is wire transfer from my bank better than Western Union who's fees are well over $100 for the price of a 921?)


DishDepot has a bigger backorder list. The took over 100 preorders back last Feb.

Hopefully they will fufill those soon, including mine, and will start being able to deliver new orders as well.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

VSSLL banks with Wachovia. If you bank with Wachovia, or have a friend that does, you can transfer funds to another Wachovia account and there is no fee. The entire process takes approximately two minutes. This is how I made my 921 purchase from VSSLL. Order placed on Wednesday, 921 arrived Friday.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Try a local retailer first. Being #1 in line at a little guy will get you one faster than #100 at an internet hub will.....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I was just notified this AM by Mark at Dish Depot that my 921 should be in his hands on Wednesday of this week. I was #3 on his pre order list! I should have mine in my hands by this Friday if all goes well!

Seems like they are starting to trickle in a bit faster after the Holidays.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Anyone else heard from Mark on availability?


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

I must plug Mark at Dish Depot. I've purchased all my hardware from him (as have my parents and other family members) and he is just superb.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Matt Stevens said:


> I must plug Mark at Dish Depot. I've purchased all my hardware from him (as have my parents and other family members) and he is just superb.


Agreed. I've purchased from him and he gives top notch service. Dish Depot is always my first choice when it comes to Dish equipment.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Just got this Email from Mark,
"Getting a small quatity tomorrow and hope to hear of more tomorrow as well.
Thank You,
Mark Schuetz, Owner
www.dishdepot.com"

With the waiting list that has been posted not sure how many are in front of me, has everyone on the list sent a $50.0 deposit?
Look on the bright side Plasma TVs might be free after rebates when I finally get one! :feelbette


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Throwbot said:


> With the waiting list that has been posted not sure how many are in front of me, has everyone on the list sent a $50.00 deposit?


No, Mark did not charge me a deposit last Feb. I seem to remember him cancelling that requirement when the release date was pushed back from April to June. I have no record of a $50 charge.

--- WCS


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I can not say enough in favor of buying from Mark at DishDepot, I have made several purchases from him including my 721 and a bunch of LNBFs and switches. He has always taken care of his customers. I feel confident in dealing with him, VSSLL is an unknown to me

I started the waiting list for the 921 with Mark and DishDepot back on Feb 15th, 2003 and being number one on the list, I got a personal call from Mark on Monday this week in which he said he is getting in some 921s in this week (he did not say how many) and he would insure I received mine by Friday, even if he had to overnight it. Now that is service!


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I have bought my 6000, 721 and 921 (received yesterday) including cable, connectors etc all from Mark at Dish Depot. Very professional and responsive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Problem is, for those who just recently preordered at DishDepot, they may not even see a 921 'til summer!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, this is that rare case where Mark's hands are tied and he can't give us what we want. With the 921s on allocation, they are trickling out into the marketplace in small quantities to each dealer, regardless of size it seems.

I got mine from a small retailer (it was just delivered today... gonna hook it up tonight) and although he has difficulties as well getting them, it seems to be easier to get 1 rather than 10 right now, so a small retailer is your best bet for the short term.


----------



## jgui (Dec 6, 2003)

That's funny... I placed my pre-order on Feb 15th also and have not heard anything. I wonder how many orders Mark received on that day  I should drop him a note... I assumed I was way down on the list.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I ordered from DishDepot on Feb 15 also and was eighth on the list. I dropped my name from the list when a local dealer said he was 99% sure he could get one for me. But that local retailer had already received his first three 921's and was later told he could not receive any more. DishDepot had only gotten one one on the first shipment. He probably would be close to delivering the 8th by now. However I managed to luck out with another local retailer on Wednesday, Jan 7th. I put a $100 deposit with a credit card. He called Dish and they allowed him to order a maximum of three 921's. I am guaranteed one of them. I hope to receive it tomorrow.


----------



## jgui (Dec 6, 2003)

I got an email reply from Mark - I'm about 10th on the list  So, one per week...


----------



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

I've ordered all my Dish equipment from Mark. 7200, 6000, 501, and yesterday the 921. I asked mark about the 30-60 day wait. He stated that it would probably be more like 45 as deliveries will be picking up later this month.

I'm trading in my 6000 and 501 with Mark. Don't want the hassel of Ebay. Will get $350 trade in ($250 on the 6000 and $100 on the 501).

Really recommend Mark at Dishdepot. Very honest, professional, and customer oriented. 

Dick Doll
Modesto, CA


----------

